# CANCAP program w/SNC Lavalin Renewed



## Babbling Brooks (14 Sep 2007)

Dave Perry of Dalhousie University and the Canadian Naval Review has written what I believe to be the first academic paper about DND's use of private logistic support (pdf file):

http://www.jmss.org/2007/2007summer/articles/perry.pdf

I've commented about the report here:

http://toyoufromfailinghands.blogspot.com/2007/09/privatized-logistics-support-and-cf.html

Both Dave and I would be interested to find out how serving members view contracted logistics in general, and the CANCAP program specifically.  Just trying to start a discussion about an increasingly important facet of the CF's overseas deployments.


----------



## a78jumper (25 Oct 2007)

I worked for SNC Lavalin PAE as part of CANCAP on Roto 0 and 1 at Camp Julien 2003/2004. At the time I was also just out of PRes and served 20 yrs Reg Force, so definately can comment fro all sides of the fence. CANCAP/SNC at that time was very disorganized not a good organization to work for at all.  and  More later after I read the article and blog.


----------



## GAP (3 Jun 2008)

Cdn. contractor in Afghanistan cited for deficiencies
Mike Blanchfield , Canwest News Service Published: Tuesday, June 03, 2008
Article Link

OTTAWA - The Canadian Forces prime civilian contractor in Kandahar had to implement a "get well plan" three years ago to correct management deficiencies, Canwest News Service has learned.

The federal government forced SNC Lavalin PAE to take corrective steps in the delivery of its contract to support the Forces' Afghanistan mission in 2005. This occurred before the company was awarded a contract to provide support to the Canadian mission to Kandahar later that year, according to newly released documents.

SNC-PAE operates under the Canadian Forces Contractor Augmentation Program (CANCAP), and provides much of the logistical support for the 2,500 Canadian troops in Kandahar, from delivering supplies to providing information technology. 

It is a role SNC-PAE has played since Canada's previous military mission in Bosnia and its subsequent deployment of troops to Camp Julien in Kabul. Canada's mission to the Afghan capital closed up shop in 2005 when the Liberal government of the day decided to contribute troops to NATO's expansion efforts in southern Afghanistan, around Kandahar. The CANCAP contract has a ceiling of $700 million.

Prior to the Kandahar deployment in 2005, the Defence Department called in the Public Works Department - which oversees all federal government contracting - to send a senior official to Kabul to closely examine SNC-PAE's service delivery.

Mark Kelz, the CANCAP team leader at Public Works, was to travel to Kabul in the summer of 2005 to participate in planning sessions "so that potential contractual issues can be dealt with" prior to the closing up of operations at Camp Julien and the tendering of any further work in the south.
More on link


----------



## TrexLink (4 Jun 2008)

Well, that says a lot without really saying very much, frankly.


----------



## GAP (4 Jun 2008)

Innuendo does that.....


----------



## The Bread Guy (4 Jun 2008)

(Only just) a bit more from the piece:



> ...."The main challenge was shipping "a significant quantity" of equipment either back to Canada or down to Kandahar, where the Forces were in the process of opening a provincial reconstruction team that is a key feature of Canada's contribution to the Afghan mission today.
> 
> "Additionally, the contractor has been forced to implement a 'get well plan' in terms of management processes that have been deficient," says a June 23, 2005, Public Works memorandum released under Access to Information.
> 
> ...



In the old Subject-Verb-Object (SVO) formula taught in some journalism schools for summing up a story to its key elements, the reporter is saying:

S)  Company

V)  Fixes

O)  *(Unspecified)* problems

Anybody notice an reference to any attempt to even ask DND for its side?  I'm guessing it would have been something to the effect of, "proprietary information linked to contracts; issued dealt with; etc.", but it would have shown the attempt was at least made to contact all sides to get as much info as possible.

Because of the "unspecified" qualifier, gotta go with GAP on the innuendo call....


----------



## The Bread Guy (8 Aug 2013)

The latest:


> SNC-Lavalin (TSX: SNC) and PAE, through their jointly owned company, SNC-Lavalin PAE Inc., have been awarded a contract by the Government of Canada for the second iteration of the Canadian Forces Contractor Augmentation Program (CANCAP).
> 
> The joint venture recently completed a first 10-year CANCAP contract, during which it provided logistical support to the Canadian military in Bosnia, Kabul and Kandahar. Like the previous agreement, the new contract includes a first five-year term, with two possible two-year extensions and one possible one-year extension for a maximum of 10 years. The agreement is worth up to $400 million in services to the joint venture.
> 
> CANCAP covers a number of areas related to military logistics, including administration and management, material management and distribution, communications, equipment maintenance, health services, food services, transportation, accommodations management and support, construction engineering, power supply and distribution, water supply and distribution, facilities operation and management, and roads and grounds services ....


Stand by to merge a bit more info into the thread about CANCAP ....


----------



## captloadie (8 Aug 2013)

So SNC-Lavalin wasn't blackballed by PWGSC for their questionable practices to secure contract in third world contries? Or is it because their partnership with PAE makes it a separate company whose conduct is above reproach?


----------



## JorgSlice (8 Aug 2013)

captloadie said:
			
		

> So SNC-Lavalin wasn't blackballed by PWGSC for their questionable practices to secure contract in third world contries? Or is it because their partnership with PAE makes it a separate company whose conduct is above reproach?



Is PAE not a Canadian company and that's why they can't just give the whole thing to them?

I honestly would not trust SNC-Lavalin as far as I could throw them of I were the GoC. Who knows, maybe our containers will end up "missing" off a shipment and then the press will be saying "We Told You So!"


----------

